# BBQ Season!!!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not that we men need a "season" to spark up a fire and set meat upon it, but I needed some kind of a thread title... So.....

Today, I'm prepping a Boston Butt for the smoker later tonight. I would have preferred to have had the meat rubbed and resting in the fridge for 24 hours already but l got lazy last night, what can I say? 

My GF has an 11 pounder in the crock pot, making her recipe for Jerk Pork, and I have a 12 pounder that I'm about to put a good rundown on and let rest until around midnight tonight, for the smoker. 10 to 12 hours smoker time, an hour of resting time, and the chopping and pulling will commence. Followed soon afterwards by some good eats.

It finally came down to a Pulled Pork Showdown... The first of many planned for this year. She may make some fine meals but the combination of fire, smoke, and meat is my domain.

Pics to follow as things progress.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't own a smoker and have never smoked (does this mean I lose my man card???) but I do enjoy a good BBQ. I make some mean chicken and steak. I grill all year round in MA, I don't care if there is 3 ft of snow on the ground or not . Come home, fire up the grill, go inside until it reaches desired temperature, run back out freezing my batooski off and toss on the meat, run back inside, run out to check/flip, back inside...It's not the easiest way to grill, but by golly I love me some grilled meat!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

My wife requested a double smoked ham dinner for mother's day. The wheels in my head are turning full throttle. Going to make sure this one comes out awesome. She's an amazing wife and mother and the least I can do to honor everything she does for our family is hangout by the smoker all day drinking beer and smoking cigars when she wants me to. :smile2:
Update to follow this weekend.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Just did pork, chicken, & sausage yesterday with way too much Irish whiskey. Woke up with a big head this morning. It's the dentist fault for making me wait to smoke after a tooth pull. If I could have smoked I wouldn't have drank so much!


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

NightFish said:


> My wife requested a double smoked ham dinner for mother's day. The wheels in my head are turning full throttle. Going to make sure this one comes out awesome. She's an amazing wife and mother and the least I can do to honor everything she does for our family is hangout by the smoker all day drinking beer and smoking cigars when she wants me to. :smile2:
> Update to follow this weekend.


A man has to do what he's gotta do. It's good of you to devote your entire day to making her happy. :wink2:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

NightFish said:


> My wife requested a double smoked ham dinner for mother's day. The wheels in my head are turning full throttle. Going to make sure this one comes out awesome. She's an amazing wife and mother and the least I can do to honor everything she does for our family is hangout by the smoker all day drinking beer and smoking cigars when she wants me to. :smile2:
> Update to follow this weekend.


Can we have an AMEN.......


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

GF's Boston Butt in the crock pot.










It fell apart when we took it out.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's mine, nearly 5 hours now in the smoker.


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a big griller, definitely do it year round, but have never actually barbequed as I do not have a smoker. Lately I have been watching some of Aaron Franklin's videos on YouTube and would love to get into smoking meats. Does anybody have a recommendation for a good, simple beginners smoker?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hari Seldon said:


> I'm a big griller, definitely do it year round, but have never actually barbequed as I do not have a smoker. Lately I have been watching some of Aaron Franklin's videos on YouTube and would love to get into smoking meats. Does anybody have a recommendation for a good, simple beginners smoker?


 I am posting off the cuff here. Smoking meat is a lifestyle for our family. The biggest suggestion I can give you for like a boston butt is you MUST soak it in a salt brine over night. To me, that alone makes the biggest difference in the world. I personally will inject apple cider into the meat after that. NOT apple cider vinegar!! Take and coat the outside with dry mustard. Get any dry rub mix you can find that suits you. Add a little brown sugar to it, that will make it darker and sweeter. Wrap it up in cellophane for about 8 hours. Bring it to room temp. Put it on the smoker at about 220 until the center reaches about 165. Make sure your wood soaks for about 48 hours in water, cut in little pieces and don't put your meat in until you see the wood chips starting to produce smoke. I put my smoker on high until the wood smokes, put my meat in and fiddle with the temp until I get a steady 220. I buy the cheap liter jugs of citrus soda for 88 cents. Orange, Fresca, etc etc and put that in the water pan under the meat.

Like I said, this was just a quick post. More folks can add to or subtract from this... Hope it works out for you..

OOPS...sorry, I just read you were looking for a smoker and NOT a smoking recipe. Charcoal makes for a MUCH MUCH better flavor but gas is easier. Can't go wrong with the charcoal weber..


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Hari Seldon said:


> I'm a big griller, definitely do it year round, but have never actually barbequed as I do not have a smoker. Lately I have been watching some of Aaron Franklin's videos on YouTube and would love to get into smoking meats. Does anybody have a recommendation for a good, simple beginners smoker?


Yes, use your BBQ grill with a smoke generator like the AmaZeN smoker, $30 on ebay then just buy some pellets the flavor you like.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

> Does anybody have a recommendation for a good, simple beginners smoker?


I use this one and have been very happy with it.
Model 38205GW ? 38? Gas Smoker - Outdoor Leisure Products
Bought it for $199.99 with free shipping from Sam's Club in Ohio.

There are a few distinct categories of smokers (charcoal, electric, propane, reverse flow, etc.) each with their own pros and cons, so you'll have to do a little research and decide which way you want to go.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My GF Teddi, prepping her Deviled Eggs.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And here's mine, done, pulled, and chopped. It was an epic battle but we decided to call it a draw... After being up all night, I just didn't have any fight in me. So we all got stuffed and found a comfortable spot to be inactive for a couple of hours. After being up all day, then all night, and a pint of Evan Williams, I all but forgot about taking more pics. But it's the first of many Cook Offs to come.


----------



## Hayden (Jul 18, 2016)

I plan to make Beef Kabobs next week. Any good recipes?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

> I plan to make Beef Kabobs next week. Any good recipes?


Grill? Smoker? What taste are you looking for?
Citrus is always good for kabobs. Put all meat & veggies in a gallon baggie and add the juice from one line, lime jest from the peelings, 1/4 cup of tequila, 3 pressed garlic cloves, 1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper flakes, 2 tablespoons of EVOO. Marinate overnight, then skewer away. Grill on all sides for 3 minutes per side. Or in the smoker for 3 hours... Wrap in foil for the third hour to tenderise everything. Use a heavy smokey wood like hickory or mesquite. Unwrap just before serving.

Can message me if needed.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Smokin 60lbs of butts today for the church! Gotta love an excuse to hangout and have a couple cocktails and stoggies!




























and the wait begins!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Here is the Valley of the Sun _(Maricopa County)_ you can do bar queuing 12 months of the year. I personally have one of the propane grills that serves me well.

But honestly love doing pork ribs in the over at 190 in a pan of bourbon after doing my own dry rub until the are tender.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Bruced said:


> Here is the Valley of the Sun _(Maricopa County)_ you can do bar queuing 12 months of the year. I personally have one of the propane grills that serves me well.
> 
> But honestly love doing pork ribs in the over at 190 in a pan of bourbon after doing my own dry rub until the are tender.


Yes it is nice being able to Bbq all year. I built this smoker a couple years ago. I have smoked turkeys in Wyoming when it was 0' degrees out with this. Fully insulated helps  kinda a BBQ nut. We all have our vises lol now I have Cigars also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

60 pounds... Awesome!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

DSturg369 said:


> 60 pounds... Awesome!


Once the word gets out that you won a Bbq comp people keep yeah busy cookin for stuff..lol...I enjoy it and look forward to helping where I can. Usually cook 30lbs every other month for a vet meal and various other things. This get together they are expecting 150ish people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Got14U that looks awesome. I just rubbed down a couple of center cut pork loins to smoke tomorrow. Will get a pic tomorrow on the egg.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Thig said:


> Got14U that looks awesome. I just rubbed down a couple of center cut pork loins to smoke tomorrow. Will get a pic tomorrow on the egg.


Nice! I use my egg when I'm not cooking for a church...lol...love those things!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Nice! I use my egg when I'm not cooking for a church...lol...love those things!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it, I bought the Guru Party Q temperature controller and it works great.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Not the bark I normally get. Worried about to strong of flavor for the older crowd. But they are getting there! And not the best pics, to much sun in that spot 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Chopped and done. Time for a stoggy 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks great. Pork Butt/Shoulder is the best bang for your buck when you're smoking meat. It freezes pretty well too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

harley33 said:


> Looks great. Pork Butt/Shoulder is the best bang for your buck when you're smoking meat. It freezes pretty well too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For sure and it's very hard to screw up! Was for a good cause and now daddy is gonna relax and enjoy the rest of the evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hari Seldon said:


> I'm a big griller, definitely do it year round, but have never actually barbequed as I do not have a smoker. Lately I have been watching some of Aaron Franklin's videos on YouTube and would love to get into smoking meats. Does anybody have a recommendation for a good, simple beginners smoker?


Electric or propane cabinet smoker is great for beginners. I recommend Masterbuilt .

My best friend picked this one up and I borrow it about once a month. I smoked a 14lb turkey in it at thanksgiving. There is an app for it. You can monitor it from inside the house.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bluetooth-Smart-Digital-Electric-Smoker/47423126

Not sure where your at but academy sports has the 40" on sale.

Masterbuilt 40-inch Digital Electric Smoker with Window | Academy

Whats nice about these is you basically set it and forget it. You will have to add more pellets every so often but they are simple to use.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Smoked a couple of pork loin center cuts today.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

*Chicken ribs laced with BACON!!!!*

Did some chicken ribs a bit ago figure I'd post it here &#8230;. laced with bacon I used some Yardbird rub and then glazed with a chipotle grilled mango sauce while they were on the grill. These are always a favorite of mine when it comes to chicken. No real fancy plating pics

Ready for the grill


















Just off before slicing down the middle










and dinner is served


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Did some chicken ribs a bit ago figure I'd post it here &#8230;. laced with bacon I used some Yardbird rub and then glazed with a chipotle grilled mango sauce while they were on the grill. These are always a favorite of mine when it comes to chicken. No real fancy plating pics


Awesome. Great idea. Gonna have to try that soon. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Awesome. Great idea. Gonna have to try that soon. Thanks for posting it.


Can't go wrong with bacon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Happy 4th


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## dozer996 (Jun 26, 2017)

Fired up the Komodo this weekend...here's some shots.


----------



## dozer996 (Jun 26, 2017)

More BBQ, Waygu Tri-Tip


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

dozer996 said:


> More BBQ, Waygu Tri-Tip


Oh my!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good God... I'm drooling over here!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Not @dozer996 waygu tip but I got down tonight with two tender morsels of goodness and some Santa Maria rub!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dozer996 (Jun 26, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Not @dozer996 waygu tip but I got down tonight with two tender morsels of goodness and some Santa Maria rub!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any Tri-Tip is good but Wagyu is on another planet.

Great looking cook mate


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

dozer996 said:


> Any Tri-Tip is good but Wagyu is on another planet.
> 
> Great looking cook mate


True that....if you've never had that Santa Maria rub from the rub company on tri tip you need to. Amazon has it. I can only imagine on some waygu!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dozer996 (Jun 26, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> True that....if you've never had that Santa Maria rub from the rub company on tri tip you need to. Amazon has it. I can only imagine on some waygu!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got it, it's my go to for Tri-Tip. Oakridge BBQ has great rubs.

The cuts you cooked were huge, I don't see them that big over here.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

dozer996 said:


> I've got it, it's my go to for Tri-Tip. Oakridge BBQ has great rubs.
> 
> The cuts you cooked were huge, I don't see them that big over here.


Yeah the one was the biggest I've seen. Just grabbed these from sams club....definitely was leftovers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Luv me some BBQ season in AZ.
Got a brisky going in the upright. I trim tight and always have...so forgive the missing the fat cap. Point is chopped and put back in. Next stop, burnt ends baby!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Finished! Little nuggets of gold









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Tell me what Santa Maria rub is sounds interesting.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

So good....it’s a light taste rub for try tips that you can grill or smoke then grill....only thing I will use on try tip...hands down the best...they have other rubs for other things also....a cherry pecan one. Check them out for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Smokers almost full. Got 12 racks of spare ribs cookin! About to start on some ABTs and a fattie to throw in also. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Put on a brisket flat this morning. It was a chilly start at 7:30 am. Used charcoal and chunks of pecan & maple.

I dumped a can of beans in a casserole dish with some cooked bacon, sweated onions & garlic, molasses,* brown sugar,* Dijon mustard, Worcestershire,**catsup, maple syrup,* bbq sauce,* pan drippings, (from the brisket), and a splash of bourbon.* I stuck them in the smoker, an hour ago.

She's holding steady at 175, so I wrapped it when I stuck the beans in the grill.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Anyone else addicted to Weber grills? 
I own five kettles and two gassers and use them all. The oldest one is an '84. I find them cheap, clean them up and give them to friends and family. The gassers are a 2001 Genesis B, ($20.00), and an old Go Anywhere, (free!)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love BBQ.....I love it! Lived in almost every BBQ area in the country and know all of the best restaurants. If I could slather BBQ sauce on me and bathe in it without another 72 hour psychiatric hold I would. Pass me some burnt ends and pulled pork with steak fries...Daddys hungry!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Put on a brisket flat this morning. It was a chilly start at 7:30 am. Used charcoal and chunks of pecan & maple.
> 
> I dumped a can of beans in a casserole dish with some cooked bacon, sweated onions & garlic, molasses,* brown sugar,* Dijon mustard, Worcestershire,**catsup, maple syrup,* bbq sauce,* pan drippings, (from the brisket), and a splash of bourbon.* I stuck them in the smoker, an hour ago.
> 
> She's holding steady at 175, so I wrapped it when I stuck the beans in the grill.


Looking and sounding good. 
I'm going to do a double smoked ham or two lathered with NightFish's Maple Bourbon Glaze for Easter brunch. 
I can't wait!


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Anyone else addicted to Weber grills?
> I own five kettles and two gassers and use them all. The oldest one is an '84. I find them cheap, clean them up and give them to friends and family. The gassers are a 2001 Genesis B, ($20.00), and an old Go Anywhere, (free!)


I've got two. One identical to the one in your pick and another one that I converted into a fire pit sorta.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

If I'd have thought about it earlier I would have smoked this backstrap going in the stirfry. Oh well I'll grill it with a chicken breast and hope for the best.


----------



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

That sounds so good. You have me so hungry! I love BBQ. I'm so glad summer will be here soon.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

NightFish said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> > Put on a brisket flat this morning. It was a chilly start at 7:30 am. Used charcoal and chunks of pecan & maple.
> ...


Nice.
I smoke a spiral-sliced ham a few times a year. 
Basically, I mix 1/2 cup of brown sugar with a couple tbsp of Memphis style rub, then slather the ham with mustard & rub the mixture over the ham, & between the spiral slices. Smoke it for a couple of hours, spray it with OJ, add more rub, then wrap it tightly in foil and take it up to 135° them rest it for 20 minutes, or so. I use a hunk of pecan wood for the smoke.
It's not my recipe, I found it, years ago, on a now defunct, web site.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Nice.
> I smoke a spiral-sliced ham a few times a year.
> Basically, I mix 1/2 cup of brown sugar with a couple tbsp of Memphis style rub, then slather the ham with mustard & rub the mixture over the ham, & between the spiral slices. Smoke it for a couple of hours, spray it with OJ, add more rub, then wrap it tightly in foil and take it up to 135° them rest it for 20 minutes, or so. I use a hunk of pecan wood for the smoke.
> It's not my recipe, I found it, years ago, on a now defunct, web site.


That yellow mustard is the secret. Great binder. I like to swizzle a little maple syrup on near the end to caramelize.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...


Sounds good.
I have to try that. I'm gonna smoke one this weekend.
I like what maple syrup brings to the table. I smoked a brisket, yesterday, and added some maple syrup, along with the usual ingredients, to the beans. I use it in in some cocktail recipes too.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dry rubbed a couple butts a few days ago and tossed them in the fridge for a couple days of brining. Put them on the smoker today. I will try to remember to post some finished pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

As soon as I pulled out the butts I threw in a few packers. I love spring time smoking.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a flank steak marinating. Gonna grill that up tonight, along with some rosemary potatoes.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Finished product. So tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Beans in for a 3.5hr smoke over hickory @235°F. Will prep the salmon at about 1100


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Fired the MES at 0530 and prepped a butt. Injected with cherry dr pepper, coated with yellow mustard, bad byron's rub, SPOG, light brown sugar, and a coat of maple syrup. In at 235°F to an IT of 203°F sometime tonight. Got a nice Pecan TBS going.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

14.5 hrs later, 203 IT and its phenomenal. Maybe my best yet. Good lord...cheating or not, this MES makes better butts than any restaurant. Sampler sandwich was perfect.


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

That looks outstanding. One of my favorite smoked meats. If you aren't cheating you're not trying.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Usually around this time of the year one can find good meats on sale everywhere. This year... Not so much. I did manage to find BB's for $0.99 per pound and pork spare ribs for $1.29 per pound, and 2 slabs per package. Looks like an all nighter on Tuesday.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Grilled a flank today with a fajita recipe off the interwebs.

Turned 2# of meat into pure heaven on a tortilla.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Couldn't find this thread after I smoked this brisket last week. Glad y'all posted in it today and brought it to my attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I smoked a brisket last week too. Didn’t turn out nearly as nice as that delicious offering


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> I smoked a brisket last week too. Didn't turn out nearly as nice as that delicious offering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brisket is a tricky meat until you figure it out then it's not too so bad. Most people trying out a brisket for the first time will buy just a flat and smoke that but the stores around here trim so much fat off it that it comes out dry. You need to buy a whole brisket (packer) which has the point and the flat. You're gonna spend $50-60 for it tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> I smoked a brisket last week too. Didn't turn out nearly as nice as that delicious offering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @cracker1397 is absolutely right. For a good brisket, you need the whole thing and it has to be trimmed right. I generally smoke mine for 4-6 hours and finish it in the oven. Aaron Franklin has a great book on it.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Scotchpig said:
> 
> 
> > I smoked a brisket last week too. Didn't turn out nearly as nice as that delicious offering
> ...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I've watched them all, eaten at his restaurant, and shaken his hand. He is a true pit master and an awesome guy. My brother in law used to live 20 minutes from his restaurant. We'd wait in line over an hour every time we went there to get some of his brisket.


cracker1397 said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> > He has some helpful you tube videos also. There's a good one about how to trim a brisket that he taught to a group of guys in a classroom and there's one about how to slice it that he taught to the same group of guys also.
> ...


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Acquired 1/2 pig from my sister last month. She normally deals with cattle but every once in a while there be pork. So there's a lot of bbq pork in my future! (shuckey darns)


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

This always looks painful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Did a dry rub on some babybacks, wrapped and rested overnight in the fridge, wrapped in foil and slow cooked for a couple of hours as low as my weber would go. Took em out of the foil, did a quick browning and done. Fantastic.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Getting there.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> This always looks painful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it's sooo good.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Reverse-seared Ribeye


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok, now I'm hungry. Hard to beat a good Ribeye on the grill.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

*Mistakenly posted on "What did you smoke today?"*

Not really...


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

That’s one heck of nice rig ya got there!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Getting ready to put these in the smoker...


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomahawk Chops. Dry-brined and sprinkled with Memphis Dust, slow smoked to 130° then seared over high heat until they hit 140°.


----------

